
Great Read: Performance Limitations of React Native and How to Overcome Them - jackau
https://medium.com/@talkol/performance-limitations-of-react-native-and-how-to-overcome-them-947630d7f440#.gpgul218e
======
rubale
Informative Relevant Applicable And easy read!

